# using LCD tv as a monitor



## Theoddis (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a samsung ln32c350d1dxza 720p 32in LCD Im using as a monitor Im wondering what resolution I should be running with 2 GTX 460s in sli through HDMI Im not even sure if Im asking the right question. the native is 1280 x 720 but im running 1366 x 768 because i think it looks better and is easier on my eyes


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2013)

Native resolution for that TV is 1366x768.. So you're doing it right.


----------



## Theoddis (Jan 9, 2013)

lol damn dude you're just a barrel of info tonight thx


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2013)

as another samsung owner at the same resolution, try all the HDMI ports. on many samsungs (on mine its HDMI2) one HDMI port will look better than the others, at native res.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> as another samsung owner at the same resolution, try all the HDMI ports. on many samsungs (on mine its HDMI2) one HDMI port will look better than the others, at native res.



Some LCD's do seem to have better clarity on one HDMI or another....  Glad to see someone else noticed, thought I was just seeing things, Thx.
Now I have to ask:
This is a digital interface, anyone know why one port would have better [sharpness, sync, clarity, brightness, etc...] than another???


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> Some LCD's do seem to have better clarity on one HDMI or another....  Glad to see someone else noticed, thought I was just seeing things, Thx.
> Now I have to ask:
> This is a digital interface, anyone know why one port would have better [sharpness, sync, clarity, brightness, etc...] than another???



because some dont have EDID as a cost cutting measure.

HDMI devices are dumb and send one of three signals - 720p/1080i/1080p.

since most devices dont meet those specs exactly (using a 1366x768 panel in a HDTV is a perfect example), it looks like arse for certain things. cue the one HDMI port with EDID that actually supports/is recognised as 1366x768 instead of 1280x720, and it looks correct.


----------

